# Painting roundup



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

I'd like to hear about techniques for painting roundup. I painted some weeds by basically applying a q-tip soaked in roundup to one leaf blade on the weeds. I basically just touched one blade in one spot and moved on. Is that enough to kill the weeds (in general, not talking about hardest to kill weeds). Or, do you have to really smear it on?

I can't tell how effective my technique is because temps are low and things are growing slowly here.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Get a small paintbrush, a 1" will work. Don't get a chipping brush, look for a decent brush that the bristles are neat and together aren't going to get all unruly on you.

Lightly paint the leaves, your 1 spot with a qtip isn't going to cut it.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I like using foam bushes. They are dirt cheap and easy to control.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Although I have yet to do it, the nitrile glove technique with gly in a small container then painting by hand seems a little quicker to me anyway than brushing. I lasted all of two minutes trying to brush it on.

Of course you may be more patient than me :lol:


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@pennstater2005 And you paint 2 in one, both sides of the leaf. Same experience here. Did not even try to touch all leaf of a single plant. Few is enough to make the glypho go deep in the roots. Worked very well on my quack grass.


----------



## htnguyen7 (Jun 22, 2019)

Do you wash and clean the nitrile gloves for reuse? Or just get rid of them?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

htnguyen7 said:


> Do you wash and clean the nitrile gloves for reuse? Or just get rid of them?


Get rid of them. I use thicker 7 or 9 mil for this particular use.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

nitrile gloves with a cotton outer glove.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

If you dont want it on your hands, you can always buy one of those Round up Precision gel bar things, you should still wear gloves but you can just put a leaf in your hand and rub the bar across it. Should be pretty quick and not require you to have your finger (even if protected) covered in roundup.

https://www.amazon.com/RoundUp-Precision-Grass-Killer-150ML/dp/B01C4290ES/ref=sr_1_3?crid=5ONCNX9G0P5D&dchild=1&keywords=roundup%2Bprecision%2Bgel&qid=1587409288&sprefix=round%2Bup%2Bprecis%2Caps%2C212&sr=8-3&th=1


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Plus, lying on your side as if posing for a painting, blue glove on, lovingly stroking the grass won't get you any looks. Just carry on.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> If you dont want it on your hands, you can always buy one of those Round up Precision gel bar things, you should still wear gloves but you can just put a leaf in your hand and rub the bar across it. Should be pretty quick and not require you to have your finger (even if protected) covered in roundup.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/RoundUp-Precision-Grass-Killer-150ML/dp/B01C4290ES/ref=sr_1_3?crid=5ONCNX9G0P5D&dchild=1&keywords=roundup%2Bprecision%2Bgel&qid=1587409288&sprefix=round%2Bup%2Bprecis%2Caps%2C212&sr=8-3&th=1


I did this with nitrile gloves, rubbed it on most of the quack grass I did this to died a couple weeks later.


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

@pennstater2005 basic question around painting roundup with nitrile gloves : do you use the straight up glyph concentrate or do you dilute it in water as per label ratio in the first place ?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Edit: double post


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I use this with great results.

https://gciturfacademy.com/product/foam-herbicide-applicator/

https://youtu.be/M9jciTYmYVI


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

The glove in glove video

https://youtu.be/_Z0NvuHzTRQ


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> I use this with great results.
> 
> https://gciturfacademy.com/product/foam-herbicide-applicator/


That's pretty cool.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

JerseyGreens said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > I use this with great results.
> ...


Yes, I love that stuff. At the time it was out of stock from Pete's site so I bought the product directly from Greenshoots and they had phenomenal support.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > LawnSolo said:
> ...


How many times can you fill up the applicator in that kit?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

@JerseyGreens 
As many times as you want. It's basically a glorified liquid soap dispenser.

You can buy any Glyphosate product along with the foaming agent. I opted to buy the Glyphosate they recommend but I bought it from Amazon or DoMyOwn because it was cheaper at the time and just bought the applicator and the foaming agent from them.

I bought an extra applicator because I liked it that much and I was scared not to be able to find it one day.

I even tried making my own applicator from some soap dispenser I had and it was a total mess 

I should mention the full applicator last a very long time. I think I used one and a half applicator last year. It worked just fine even after been mixed and stored for many weeks.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> @JerseyGreens
> As many times as you want. It's basically a glorified liquid soap dispenser.
> 
> You can buy any Glyphosate product along with the foaming agent. I opted to buy the Glyphosate they recommend but I bought it from Amazon or DoMyOwn because it was cheaper at the time and just bought the applicator and the foaming agent from them.
> ...


Thank you bringing up the point about a foam soap pump. I was in my garage with one of those empty foam soap bottles, my GLY container, surfactant and baby shampoo.

I'm not going to finish my lab experiment and just get the kit instead.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

@JerseyGreens Yes, the kit is worth it. I just go and put 3 or 4 dots on the weeds and they are gone.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You likely could just go to the store and buy one of the Dial foaming hand soap($4). Dump a bit of the liquid soap and add a bit of gly. Shake to mix and done.

Sharpie the bottle with No Skin Contact.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I use a darkroom squeegee.

https://www.amazon.com/Electron-Microscopy-Sciences-Yankee-Squeegee/dp/B00K338URE/ref=sr_1_12?dchild=1&keywords=film+squeegee&qid=1623932255&sr=8-12


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I just took a picture of the applicator with some leftover liquid from last year.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

bernstem said:


> nitrile gloves with a cotton outer glove.


This is what I do. It provides better control of the herbicide, IMO. No drips. No drops. I put the herbicide in a small container placed inside a bucket to prevent spillage. I hand wash both with Dawn detergent and air dry.


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

g-man said:


> You likely could just go to the store and buy one of the Dial foaming hand soap($4). Dump a bit of the liquid soap and add a bit of gly. Shake to mix and done.
> Sharpie the bottle with No Skin Contact.


I'm going to try this out with a drop of turf marker on my quackgrass . Did you have an idea of the x part of glyph / y part of soap or you would just eyeball it ? I think those bottle have around 200ML of initial liquid.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Pascal-lawn said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > You likely could just go to the store and buy one of the Dial foaming hand soap($4). Dump a bit of the liquid soap and add a bit of gly. Shake to mix and done.
> ...


You want to aim for a very concentrated amount of gly. Probably at least 10%, maybe 20% (ai). This green shoots thing ships with 42% concentrate. I think the highest RU brand I have seen is 12%. The amount of soap would be trial and error. Find some big leaved things you want to kill and add soap until you get the right amount of foaminess where it stays put on the leaf.


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

gm560 said:


> You want to aim for a very concentrated amount of gly. Probably at least 10%, maybe 20% (ai). This green shoots thing ships with 42% concentrate. I think the highest RU brand I have seen is 12%. The amount of soap would be trial and error. Find some big leaved things you want to kill and add soap until you get the right amount of foaminess where it stays put on the leaf.


Understood. I've order 1 gallon of weedpro (41% gly concentrate) and i was thinking of adding a bit of surfactant to the mixture but that might not be a good idea with soap. I'll aim for the range you recommend (10%-20%) and see how it turns out. thanks man


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Not a bad price

https://www.amazon.com/Green-Shoots-Precision-Killer-Tough/dp/B07GBH4JBZ

Now it's available in Amazon

Here are the mixing instructions for the applicator:


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Pascal-lawn said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > You want to aim for a very concentrated amount of gly. Probably at least 10%, maybe 20% (ai). This green shoots thing ships with 42% concentrate. I think the highest RU brand I have seen is 12%. The amount of soap would be trial and error. Find some big leaved things you want to kill and add soap until you get the right amount of foaminess where it stays put on the leaf.
> ...


The soap is your surfactant in this instance. It will help it stick to the leaf and stay put.


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

Beat me to it. For anyone considering spot treating glyphosate, definitely one of green shoots foamer. It's deadly effective and easy and precise. And good customer service as they say.

No one needs to get creative with gloves and paintbrushes any more now that there are easy and effective solutions out there.

And the more jury-rigged stuff you soak in glyphosate, the more likely something goes wrong in cleanup or liquid transfer that exposes you.

I still can't believe extensions put up the glove in glove method. That'll all be down before long.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

@sam Or maybe it's possible that people don't mind the glove in glove method?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

sam said:


> Beat me to it. For anyone considering spot treating glyphosate, definitely one of green shoots foamer. It's deadly effective and easy and precise. And good customer service as they say.
> 
> No one needs to get creative with gloves and paintbrushes any more now that there are easy and effective solutions out there.
> 
> ...


I have actually found the glove and glove method to be one of the cleanest methods out there, if you are properly prepared. I have found that using a hefty amount tracer dye whenever I apply herbicides using any application method is an eye opening experience. No matter how careful you think you are being, this stuff is going to go places you didn't intend...

Glove in glove is probably one of the best I have found in getting it only where I want. I have a big box of heavy mil nitrile gloves and a big bag of cotton gloves. I put nitrile on both hands, and cotton on one. Herbicide goes in a small Rubbermaid container with a heavy dose of tracer. That small Rubbermaid goes in a larger one. Once I am done, I look at the un-cotton gloved hand, make sure there is no dye on it, and then pull the nitrile glove off so it goes inside out and the contaminated cotton glove simply folds inside of it. Both go directly into the trash. Using this method it has become exceedingly rare that I see any blue dye anywhere but the intended areas.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

This looks like it would be great! I'll have to get one.


----------



## ntx_ethan (10 mo ago)

Pascal-lawn said:


> @pennstater2005 basic question around painting roundup with nitrile gloves : do you use the straight up glyph concentrate or do you dilute it in water as per label ratio in the first place ?


Sorry, if I missed it. Any chance this question got answered? I am wondering the same thing.


----------

